# hob seasons!!!!



## winniebarney (Nov 7, 2008)

does anyone know when a male ferret comes into season??
i have a jill thats ready and 2 more nearly but the male isnt interested!!!
advice needed

thanks


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Hobs are in season from December till September


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

It will depend on the ammount of light he gets. If you have jills in season already then he should start to come in are you sure he isnt castrated? Is he kept alone away from the girls if not then i sugest that you keep him seperated as sometimes males wont mate if they are in a group, only sometimes though


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

more spam again :frown2:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> more spam again :frown2:


Dont understand..... what do you mean


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

There was some spam which i'm guessing one of the mods has removed


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> There was some spam which i'm guessing one of the mods has removed


ah right lol sorry


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi.

How old is your hob?
They can start breeding from around 6mths old.
Jills are light positive & hobs are light negative so will be more willing at night time, even though a normal hob will mate at any time.
Is ther any chance your hob has ever been castrated, before u got him?
Castrated hobs wont be interested as much or at all.
A vasectamised hob will be willing still & will mate.
Some are really picky, I have a jill what will only let 1 of my hobs mate her & the other she wont let near her so he dosn't even try.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

This post is 2 months old... Read the date before posting! Threadomancy is annoying >_<

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

